# Please give me a hug



## Thistle (3 May 2017)

I'm going to need it today, about to phone vet and book a last home visit for my beautiful oldie Lab


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 May 2017)

so sorry Thistle (((hugs))), will be thinking of you.


----------



## Amye (3 May 2017)

So sorry to hear that.  Lots of hugs here x


----------



## twiggy2 (3 May 2017)

Sending hugs for you, its never easy when we have to let them go


----------



## Sprout (3 May 2017)

So sorry, will be thinking of you, hugs. Xx


----------



## Pinkvboots (3 May 2017)

so sorry hugs x


----------



## TGM (3 May 2017)

So sorry, it is always such a heartbreaking decision to make.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 May 2017)

So sorry it's the worse thing ever .
I have a 14yo so I know it's coming for us as well.


----------



## Thistle (3 May 2017)

All booked, don't know when as vets are busy today, they wanted me to bring her in, I refused, she gets very distressed at vets, she's had a horrid tumour that was diagnosed in Oct, was given until Xmas but has been great until late this weekend, she didn't pick up and deteriorated further last night.

Vets, I'm sorry, I know you are busy after the bank holiday, I did discuss this with the owner and senior vet 6 weeks ago who agreed to home visit. Hopefully I'll get a call back later with a time, I'm home all day and  really don't mind when but I'm not going to distress an unwell dog at this time.


----------



## eatmyshorts (3 May 2017)

Oh no, i'm sorry. Never easy to say goodbye to an old friend. Take comfort from memories of happy times you shared xxx


----------



## Moobli (3 May 2017)

Have a huge bear hug from me   It is the hardest thing to do.  I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Clodagh (3 May 2017)

I'm so sorry. She has had such a wonderful life. xx


----------



## kamili (3 May 2017)

So hard to say good bye to such a good old friend. You're doing the best you can for her and I'm sure she appreciates it.
big hugs.


----------



## Moobli (3 May 2017)

Thistle said:



			All booked, don't know when as vets are busy today, they wanted me to bring her in, I refused, she gets very distressed at vets, she's had a horrid tumour that was diagnosed in Oct, was given until Xmas but has been great until late this weekend, she didn't pick up and deteriorated further last night.

Vets, I'm sorry, I know you are busy after the bank holiday, I did discuss this with the owner and senior vet 6 weeks ago who agreed to home visit. Hopefully I'll get a call back later with a time, I'm home all day and  really don't mind when but I'm not going to distress an unwell dog at this time.
		
Click to expand...

That is very frustrating and the last thing you need when you are already making such a hard and difficult decision.  Vets are busy people, we all know that but I would be incredibly upset by their attitude, especially as you had already discussed a home visit.  I always insist on a home visit for my elderly dogs to be pts - and we are 14 miles from our vet.  I would probably move vets if they weren't willing and able to come out when I needed them the most.

I hope they ring back soon, as the waiting for that call and for the visit is pure torture   Thinking of you and your lovely old Lab x


----------



## Thistle (3 May 2017)

I cried and then they listened, I'm a fairly new customer to these vets, old vet is too far away for a visit to me. 

I used to be a client of the new vet, they sold out to a chain, I left, a few years on she's reopened not far from me. Once they had me up on the computer and saw how many small animals I had reg with them they were a bit more helpful. I did point out that dog didn't chose which day it was.

I suspect the receptionist was just following instructions, however I know that the vet will do her best, she is a compassionate and very good vet with many years of experience.


----------



## pippixox (3 May 2017)

I hope they make the effort! certainly not your fault it's busy!
massive hugs to you and your dog.
we got our GSD PTS in january due to cancer, he still had a little energy but was going down hill. 
doing it at home was so much nicer- he was just chilled and thought he had nice visitors! drifted off in my arms.... god i'm welling up just typing this.
all the best, nothing kinder you can do than make this decision,


----------



## Moobli (3 May 2017)

Thistle said:



			I cried and then they listened, I'm a fairly new customer to these vets, old vet is too far away for a visit to me. 

I used to be a client of the new vet, they sold out to a chain, I left, a few years on she's reopened not far from me. Once they had me up on the computer and saw how many small animals I had reg with them they were a bit more helpful. I did point out that dog didn't chose which day it was.

I suspect the receptionist was just following instructions, however I know that the vet will do her best, she is a compassionate and very good vet with many years of experience.
		
Click to expand...

Well that is reassuring.  I hope it goes as well as can be expected and you aren't left waiting too long.


----------



## Nettle123 (3 May 2017)

So sorry to read this. I have two elderly labs that are taking each day as it comes so I really do feel for you.


----------



## {97702} (3 May 2017)

I am so sorry to read this Thistle - I took my oldest greyhound to the vets yesterday for the same reason, but the vet and I agreed that the time was not yet right so I brought her home again.  It is a horrible decision to make, I really feel for you


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 May 2017)

So sorry Thistle,  such a tough decision.   I hope everything goes as well as it can today ,  I will be thinking of you x


----------



## EventingMum (3 May 2017)

Bless you for insisting a home visit, I hope it is a calm and peaceful passing. Hugs to you, I'm sure you will need them x


----------



## Fiona (3 May 2017)

I'm so sorry Thistle...

Big hugs x x 

Hope it all goes well.

Fiona


----------



## TheresaW (3 May 2017)

So sorry. Xx


----------



## LadySam (3 May 2017)

How sad.  I'm sorry it's extra stressful for you at a time like this. xx


----------



## Limit (3 May 2017)

So very sad to say good bye to a much loved member of the family. You will be with her at home, and that makes such a difference IMO.


----------



## Chiffy (3 May 2017)

Only just seen this Thistle. Sending a hug and sorry you had extra stress from the vets. xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 May 2017)

so sorry you have to do this but i agree that a home visit is essential if a dog gets distressed at the vets, and you are right to insist.  hope all goes well...HUGS...


----------



## Thistle (3 May 2017)

All done, senior vet attended, she went scoffing best ham in my arms, RIP me gorgeous girl, a great life and a peaceful death. xx


----------



## kamili (3 May 2017)

Have another hug. You did well by her and held her to the end. Sleep well little one.


----------



## Chiffy (4 May 2017)

Well done Thistle, you did the right thing at the right moment which is what we all strive for with our beloved dogs in old age or infirmity.
You will be sad and miss her but have wonderful memories. Another hug xx


----------



## Moobli (4 May 2017)

Thistle said:



			All done, senior vet attended, she went scoffing best ham in my arms, RIP me gorgeous girl, a great life and a peaceful death. xx
		
Click to expand...

As it should be.  She was one of the very lucky ones.  Hope you are ok x


----------



## Nici (4 May 2017)

Here's a virtual hug for you and for your girl up in doggy heaven, Thistle!


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 May 2017)

so pleased it went well...she got the best send off..hope you are not  feeling too bad....hugs!!!!


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 May 2017)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 May 2017)

{{{hugs}}} The hardest thing to do for a much loved pet. I would do the same and have insisted on a home visit for PTS.


----------



## Thistle (4 May 2017)

It's what I prefer, unless the dog really loves an outing, in which case a trip in the car is great. The poor old girl has has a couple of hospital stays which left her extremely anxious at the vets, even to the extent she knew the route in the car. She got a bit confused in her last few days, I didn't want to add to this.

I'm happy I made the right decision at the right time. R.I.P. Hera


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2017)

I was thinking of you all day yesterday Thistle xxx


----------



## Alec Swan (5 May 2017)

Thistle,  your dog was indeed fortunate that she had an owner who saw their responsibility through to the very end.  It must be so much easier to walk in and leave the old lady with the vet,  rather than consider her well being and face what's always difficult.  You thought of the dog,  rather than yourself and you're due respect.

Thinking about it,  would it be easier to abandon the dog and leave her to strangers with the attendant stress?  Not for some it wouldn't,  for some it would be unthinkable and you're one such owner.  I applaud you,  and feel that you are entitled to take pride in your honourable approach.

Alec. xx - in place of a hug.


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2017)

Alec, thank you, I always like to think that the last person any of my animals see is one they know and trust, I couldn't bear to think of it any other way. Horses are also pts at home, either by injection or gun, depending on the animal. I'm a bit of a softie and always make room for an animal to live out their days until it's time to help them along a bit, it's my way of thanking them for all they do for me.


----------



## Moobli (5 May 2017)

As hard and heartbreaking as it is, I just could not imagine not being there for those final seconds.  We owe it to our animals to be brave for them.


----------



## Amye (5 May 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			As hard and heartbreaking as it is, I just could not imagine not being there for those final seconds.  We owe it to our animals to be brave for them.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this. Sounds like you did the absolute best for your girl Thistle. She was a very lucky pooch


----------

